# Growth Question



## LJones5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi again! I know I just posted something else, but totally forgot my other question!

Little Penny is about 9 1/2 months.... she only weighs probably 29 pounds (maybe a BIT over... haven't weighed her in a couple weeks.) 

We're pretty sure this is very SMALL, which, we don't mind if she ends up being a smaller V, but just wondering if anyone else has experienced this but their V ends up having a growth spurt later on? She was just at the vet recently and she definitely didn't seem to have any concerns about her being too thin or anything... she just seems to be tiny, haha!!

We're just not sure if she's basically full grown already or if she has quite a bit of growing to do? Any input would be great!

Here are a couple pretty recent pictures of her... (maybe from a few weeks ago or so?)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

She looks to be a beautiful girl. She certainly won't have finished growing yet. My 13month old grew an inch and a half at 12 months. He will probably just fill out now as he is like a gangly teenager. 

I would think she will certainly grow a little bit more and if you delay spaying her until she is 2 ish she will probably fill out nicely. Most vizsla finish growing around 2 years of age.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

She is far from done growing. Our Penny is 10 months and about 35-37 lbs I'd say. Dozer didn't stop growing until 18-20 months. Is she spayed? If not, this will help her grow too. Here's what out Penny looks like now.


----------



## LJones5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! That makes me feel better!!  She isn't spayed yet... we were trying to push it off until she's at least a year. 

And your Penny is just beautiful!!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Both Penny's are beautiful little ladies.

Ruby as always been small as she was the runt. At 9 months she was around 32-35 lbs. She is 2 and 42lbs. I really noticed her filling out in the last year. We have seen one of her litter mates who was spayed at a later age and is actually smaller than Ruby now.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza is quite small too. She's only 17kg. That's just the way it is, not much we can do about it. :
She's 15 months old now and went through 2 heat cycles. I think we will spay her around April. If she would have her first heat later we would still let her have 2 seasons. I doubt she will grow any more. She's been this size for almost 5-6 months.


----------



## LJones5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Quick question- RubyRoo- is Ruby spayed? If so, when did you spay her? We plan to do it at about a year... but wondering if we should hold off if it's going to stunt her growth??


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Actually early spaying them makes them grow taller. It is the sex hormones that contribute to the fusing of the growth plates. Somebody posted a link to research on this in a recent post (I think it was redbirddog - unfortunately I'm posting on my phone so I can't look for it at the moment). However, even though you may desire extra height in your dog, this extra growth may be at the cost of skeletal distortion and lack of muscle bulk so is not recommended. Better to spay when growth has finished and have a smaller perfectly formed dog than one that may be taller but have joint problems later!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

The links are in the thread called "Spaying Question" and the post was by RedBirdDog. The article also examines the detrimental effects of early spaying on behaviour.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

[quote=LJones5]
Thanks everyone!! Quick question- RubyRoo- is Ruby spayed? If so, when did you spay her? We plan to do it at about a year... but wondering if we should hold off if it's going to stunt her growth??
[/quote]

Ruby was spayed at 6 months. Yes, she is small but don't think it is because she was spayed early and is definitely not tall. Her mother is exactly the same size and weight as her. She just comes from petite genes. ;)


----------

